# DMOUW- BLUEMUDA LAWN JOURNAL



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

here is the start of my Bluemuda lawn journal. i stat with some current pictures and later add my lawn reno story.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Spend Friday evening and Saturday morning mowing and detaching and mowing and mowing in prep to spread 10 yards of sand on my front lawn. After learning the hard way last year I built a sand drag, borrowed a backhoe, and installed a electric dump on my gator. All in all it turned out not too bad other than I used river sand that ended up having tons of pebbles in it that I will have rake and scoop up. Luckily the sand seemed to work in and leaving the pebbles on top to rake up. After all that I spread some gypsum and CarbonX and started watering.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

[/url


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice! Looking forward to the story, as well as how you manage herbicides between the two.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Got my second mow in since the leveling 12 days ago. I'm pretty please with how fast it's come through the sand and how dark green the Carbon X got it.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

How did you get Carbon X? I've had trouble getting the stuff from GCI here. Are you in Fresno, CA or Fresno, TX?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> How did you get Carbon X? I've had trouble getting the stuff from GCI here. Are you in Fresno, CA or Fresno, TX?


Fresno, CA area. I won the TLF giveaway and got a years supply sent to me.

I did just get an email from the lawn nut saying he has stock.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

That's awesome! I couldn't get the N-EXT stuff shipped to California. I'm kind of kicking myself because I think I could have gotten it last year but waited and now they won't ship it here. I leveled last Friday but with that crazy rainstorm on Sunday my grass was wet until Tuesday. Mine hasn't grown back near as fast as yours has. I'm hoping with the warmer weather and the sunshine it will kick into gear. Your lawn looks beautiful.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

Lawn is looking great. Off topic, but is that a border collie? I have a 1 year old red female. Best dogs ever.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

mha2345 said:


> Lawn is looking great. Off topic, but is that a border collie? I have a 1 year old red female. Best dogs ever.


Yea she is. I got her from a friends ranch in Montana. Her parents are working dogs but all she does is fetch the ball.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Fighting a few dry patches but otherwise not bad.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Not looking too bad for a 105 degree day.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

How's that beautiful mix of grass doing now at the end of summer?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

My KBG has been slowly fading out and now the lawn seems to be just a Bermuda lawn. I don't know how much is going to come back when it stats cooling down but I plan on overseeding the KBG in again come fall and give it another try.

I did have to do a bit of a summer reset last week and scalp/dethatch. i ran my power rake one directions and dropped the reel a few notches. i need to get a veticutter reel for my power rake so it doesn't beat it up so much and i can run it more often.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

@dmouw now that it's starting to cool down again - any KBG coming back?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

lucas287 said:


> @dmouw now that it's starting to cool down again - any KBG coming back?




I did not think I had that much coming back but it's got a few days overgrown and there is more kbg than I thought. Not as good as I hoped for but better than nothing. I and going to overseed again this fall.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

been busy and haven't updated in a while. I had a lot of summer kill of on the KBG so this winter I over seeded again with KBG. I have also done some upgrades to my equipment that should help keep up on thatch and keep it mowed shorter and more often to hopefully have both grow together better. I have built my push sprayer to apply PGR, upgraded my BillyGoat to a Vertislicer shaft, and upgraded the TruCut to a JD 260SL. The picture with the tulips shows my KBG light spots earlier this spring and the pictures with the dog are after it filled in better


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Need to kick up the water but getting there.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

How are you managing weeds? What's your pre emergent strategy right now?

Any regrets? Are you happy with the lawn in general over time?


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Looking real good. Looks like you're totally dominating the block - are there water restrictions in place where you're at? What height have you been managing the turf at at different times of the season?

Keep it up. I'm experimenting with bluemuda on a small scale before going all in.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> How are you managing weeds? What's your pre emergent strategy right now?
> 
> Any regrets? Are you happy with the lawn in general over time?


For weeds I did a weed and feed with Prodiamine and have been handpulling or spot spraying with a roundup RTU mix for lawns. I didn't have a huge spring weed problem other than a few spots of POA I hand pulled. I thought about doing a blanket spray but from what everyone says about the POA sprays being expensive and not 100% I figured I would hand pull and let the heat take care of it. also we have had a windy spring so I did not want to chance spraying my annuals with a blanket spray.

I am enjoying the challenge of Bluemuda, trying something different, and am excited to have the dual lawn/green year around deal but I don't think I'm there yet. My struggle is *** die off with heat and not having a blended lawn. It gets thin or patchy in areas when the *** dies back and the Bermuda fills in. I want it to be more of a blended lawn and not a KBG transition to Bermuda and Bermuda transition to KBG lawn.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

drenglish said:


> Looking real good. Looks like you're totally dominating the block - are there water restrictions in place where you're at? What height have you been managing the turf at at different times of the season?
> 
> Keep it up. I'm experimenting with bluemuda on a small scale before going all in.


We do have water restrictions of two days a week which I try and obey by. My mowing height has changed with my mowers fleet being updated. I started at 1.5"-2" with my Exmark, dropped to 1"-1.5" with my TruCut, and now with my JD 260SL I am around 3/4"-7/8".


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

I decided to pull the trigger and go all aboard the bluemuda train. I'm using Barenbrug HGT turf blue and starting with about 2.7M for now. The area I'm planting struggles in spots due to a large oak tree that just doesn't give enough sunlight. I don't have water restrictions where I'm at and plenty of bluegrass lawns around me looks great during the summer heat as long as they get enough water. I don't mind hand pulling at all, I actually enjoy it. If the effort fails, oh well it's just grass! Going to be a fun project either way. Thanks for the inspiration and keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

How is the BlueMuda doing? What part of the country are you in? Where did you buy the seed?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I bought the seed online from Todd valley Farms. The Bluemuda is looking decent now but seems to always been in a state of transitioning from Bermuda to KBG to Bermuda.... If There is a decent stand of KBG after Bermuda dormancy I will continue on but I have a feeling there will be a weak stand come winter. If the KBG is weak this winter I am going to spray it out and go back to a Bermuda lawn and overseeding Rye for the winter.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I did what I was trying to avoid this winter.... planted Rye. looking good but the rye and KBG are going to be sprayed out soon and I will covert back to plain old Bermuda.


----------

